# H80 Pump & Noises



## AustinJ (Jul 28, 2012)

I have had my H80 for about 3-4 months now. I have heard some noises from the pump normally kind of like the sound of a old cd drive scanning the disk. (the noise of the read header moving) According to this post, 
H80 Water Pump Grinding/Grating Noise - My Experiences & Findings - The Corsair Support Forums, I have the good batch. Also researching my issue around the internet I have heard that it may be caused by the pump spinning at a higher rpm then it should caused by receiving too much voltage. I am not sure if that is the problem here. 

The time I notice the noise, it come on and off not constant, is when my computer is idleing or cause a load more then about 5-10% of my processor. When the load is greater on my pc the noise tends to disappear but reappear when the computer isn't having load, idleing. This supports the voltage issue since my computer has active phase switching, I think it is called that.

And Specs:
*Power Supply*: Corsair GS700 (Serial Number: 12157114)
*Processor*: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (Revision: RB-C3)
*Processor Cooler*: Corsair H80 (Serial Number: 11269402)
*Memory*: 2GB Kingston (312B4206) | 2GB Crucial (n/a) | 1GB Infineon (6092323) | 1GB Infineon (608F015) 
*Motherboard*: MSI 785GT-E63
*Hard Drives*: WDC WD2500JS-60NCB1 | WDC WD5000AAKS-00E4A0
*Video Card*: Nvidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti
*DVD Drive*: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50
*Additional Fans*: 3x 120mm


----------



## AustinJ (Jul 28, 2012)

Though more listening to the sound up close, I found that it is actually my power supply fan spinning down. This appears to be a common issue with this model. Is it anything to worry about?

EDIT: Corsair GS800 fan noise - YouTube is a perfect example.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I would be worried about PSU fan failure that leads to overheating of the PSU...

How old is that unit?


----------



## AustinJ (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't remember quite sure but I believe I got it around mid to end of August from Best Buy.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You are still in warranty... I would look into having an RMA replacement.


----------



## AustinJ (Jul 28, 2012)

Now my fan will spin up fully it only makes that noise when it is turning off, so is there a point to replacing it? I personally don't care about noise all that much. If it doesn't affect anything I don't need to replace it. It cools off effectively and never had it overheat.

Although it doesn't look too dusty at the moment, there might just be some dust in the fan causing it to make that noise when it slows down to a stop.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The problem is that the noise is usually a sign of early failure.

It is entirely up to you, what you want to do... But I would, at least, contact Corsair.

Also, try cleaning the PSU out with some compressed, canned air.


----------



## AustinJ (Jul 28, 2012)

I haven't blown out my case with the air compressor in about 2-3 months so it is probably overdue for that. I'll do that then if it isn't better I'll contact Corsair to see what they have to say. Thanks for the assistance.


----------

